# My take on big DIY carnister filters



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ive got new 430 litre aquarium and old trusty Eheim 2215 just doesnt cut it any more (I even put 2217 impeler in him to get more flow). Since filters for my aquarium are 250$ i tried to make some DIY and see what i could do.
This is still beta phase to see whats working and what is not working but i think im on good path.
Budget so far: 50$
Pump is Atman 2000 L/h, container is 25 litre in volume. Hoses are 3/4.
This are the pictures , most are self explanatory


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like a good start! My I suggest anti-back flow devices (Flapper style) and ball valves on each line? This will shut off the flow and prevent aquarium water from flooding the floor when you take it apart for cleaning. 

What volume is the container? How strong is the material? As the media fills with debris the water flow will slow down, but the pump will keep trying to move as much water as it can. The container may collapse.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, i have done changes on internal parts.
Two hoses connector has a divider in the middle and i have put that divider on the outer side of filter and because of that it was not possible to tighten internal nipple all the way. Beside that, there was gasket ring made of Klingerit (blue ring below nipple on pictures).
So I grinded few mm off the nipple to make it shorter, tighten it hard, and then applied some Bison epoxy glue. Ill do same thing with external parts of connector










Lower picture is of internal parts. Output of pump is connected to one connector and on the other connector is hose which goes to the bottom of container. So, pump is sucking water, sending it on output hose and water is returning trough secondary hose which goes to bottom.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Diana K said:


> Looks like a good start! My I suggest anti-back flow devices (Flapper style) and ball valves on each line? This will shut off the flow and prevent aquarium water from flooding the floor when you take it apart for cleaning.


Generally i do not endorse cleaning filter in living room . I turn off filter, remove it from hoses (easier or harder way, depending if it has dual taps or not) and just haul it to bathroom. I have dual taps on Eheim and its nice thing to have but they are expensive and i guess they take a hit on flow. I think i need some "no spill" quick disconnects for garden hoses, they should do the job.



Diana K said:


> What volume is the container? How strong is the material? As the media fills with debris the water flow will slow down, but the pump will keep trying to move as much water as it can. The container may collapse.


Pump is sucking water out of the container, not pumping into, so i think its better solution concerning that.
Container is 6.6 gallon, its stiff plastic so i cant image it collapse. Leak, yeah, but i dont think it can change shape too much or crack because of forces. Well, with these kind of things its always risky bussines but ill do best i can to ensure such things wont happen (constructor of Titanic probaby said same thing)


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

I tested connectors today and they are holding aka dont leak. Now i need to seal main hatch. Have anyone idea how to do that? I tried to put some silicone and its working but maybe theres better (or safer) idea.


----------

